# Fecon brush mowers



## hatchet (Mar 21, 2005)

Anybody get one for a skid steer (or larger) recently?? I have been thinking about one but was wondering how well they stand up to the work. Stuff like how long the bearings last, tooth life, parts availablity etc. Any info would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## WMTP (Mar 21, 2005)

i heard that thoses skid steer models are ok but they really pull down the hydraulics a friend of mine has one i dont know how big your skid steer is. but most require 25 gpm atleast for most skid steers thats pushing it have you ever seen those ASVs those look really promising to use in small diameter timber harvest or thinning they make saw heads for them and everything really low ground pressure super cool. :blob5:


----------



## hatchet (Mar 21, 2005)

plenty of power and flow for the application. I'm really more curious as to how the hold up over time. There appears to be a lot of force on the two end bearings, and the teeth get worked reall hard too. So I guess my reall question is about their longevity or possible lack there of. Thanks
Jacob Abraham


----------



## Totally Stumped (Apr 5, 2005)

The Fecon or any fixed tooth unit requires lots of hydraulic horsepower and lots of cooling. You are asking a lot out of a small package. All those brush units take a real beating working down in the dirt so expect to replace belts, bearings, teeth etc. on a regular basis. I know one guy who bought his brush mulcher based largely on tooth replacement cost. You need to email Jason at Yellow Dog Services and Richard at tex-clear lotscaping-do a Yahoo search. Also, check out FAE USA. Jason runs Hi-flow Bobcats with a Brushtamer head, Richard has an ASV RC100 withan FAE head. These guys run them all day, everyday and really know their stuff. Good luck!


----------



## Yellowdog (Jan 17, 2006)

hatchet said:


> plenty of power and flow for the application. I'm really more curious as to how the hold up over time. There appears to be a lot of force on the two end bearings, and the teeth get worked reall hard too. So I guess my reall question is about their longevity or possible lack there of. Thanks
> Jacob Abraham



I have had good luck with my attachment. Cooling is a factor but I ran through Texas' hottest, driest summer in 50 years without a problem. I had to pace the machine on the worst days but the cutter head requires little maintenance. I have hit everything from tires to cables to rebar and concrete and other miscellaneous metal hidden in the weeds. No problems (yet) with bearings. Teeth do take a beating but every cutter head is different and diverse terrains may need a different tooth set up. Check out http://www.yellowdogservices.com and you can see a few real world pictures.


----------



## Yellowdog (Jan 17, 2006)

hatchet said:


> plenty of power and flow for the application. I'm really more curious as to how the hold up over time. There appears to be a lot of force on the two end bearings, and the teeth get worked reall hard too. So I guess my reall question is about their longevity or possible lack there of. Thanks
> Jacob Abraham



We use our mulching head to complement cedar shearing services and whole tree chipping services. I use it as a giant stump (in or out of ground) grinder as well as a miscellaneous limb and slash clean up tool. You can read a little bit more about how we use this system. It works for me and keeps the payroll down by having the right tools. 

http://www.yellowdogservices.com


----------

